# Brake reservoir/clutch hose (MT)



## matore (Sep 12, 2018)

Dear forum,

I recently bought a 2016 1.8 MT Cruze Gen1 (one of the last G1's). It's completely original, with 10k miles on it. While cleaning and checking fluids, i've noticed the hose that goes from the brake fluid reservoir to the clutch pedal has no retainer what so ever, on the reservoir end (it does have on the other end), it seems a bit "not fully plugged" and has a little debris on the connector. The fluid level is closer to MAX than to MIN, though not at MAX, so if it has ever leaked, it hasn't been much. I tried getting it fully in with no results, but it doesn't seem to be loose either. My question is, should it have a retainer? If anyone with an MT could check that, i'd really appreciate it. I'll attach a photo. If it's ok as it is, i won't worry, but if a retainer is missing and that suddenly goes off, it certainly won't be a nice moment!

Thanks again to everybody!








On the left you see the brake fluid reservoir, on it's rear right side, with the hose coming out. On the right is the coolant reservoir.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a 14 manual with 110k miles. No clip/clamp on that hose just as you have pictured. Hope this helps.


----------



## matore (Sep 12, 2018)

mechguy78 said:


> I have a 14 manual with 110k miles. No clip/clamp on that hose just as you have pictured. Hope this helps.


Certainly, thanks a lot!!


----------

